# Epic Orchestral Video Walkthrough!



## Joe Totino (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi all,

Much like many of you, I am self-quarantining during this Coronavirus mess! I am an Audio Technology Instructor for a living, and have moved all my classes online until further notice. Having the screen-capture, and video-recording gear setup has really inspired me to make some tutorials. Education is a passion of mine, as is music, so any chance to combine the two is something to take advantage of.

In this (30+ minute long!) tutorial I walk you through an epic trailer track, which was recently accepted by one of my music library partners. We'll walk through the sample libraries used, plugins used for mixing/mastering, and some general tips/tricks I learned from writing this style of music.

I'd love any feedback about the video itself, and would be glad to hear suggestions for future videos you'd like to see in the future. I'm new to this whole YouTube thing, so it'll only get better from here 

Hope everyone is doing well, and I hope you all enjoy the video!


----------



## bachader (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeWatkin (Mar 27, 2020)

Really enjoyed this Joe, keep them coming!


----------



## Tim Clarke (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks very much - great video!


----------

